# Bilateral stent removal w/cysto



## pkoens (Apr 1, 2011)

I have been using 52315 for removal of bilateral stents w/cysto as I was instructed to do in a seminar given by a Urologist and now my doctor is asking why not use 52310-50 or 52315-50(if complicated).  Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## aru_matha (Apr 1, 2011)

we can use 52310 better than that of 52315 as per cpt.cpt clearly states removal of ureteral stent removal is 52310.if, they  mentioned any complications we can use 52315.


----------



## sllindsey (Apr 6, 2011)

yes you bill the stent removal with the 50 if it is bilateral....my urologist do this all the time.


----------

